# TwinCat3 PLC HMI Alarm/Meldesystem



## drng (29 März 2016)

Hallo, 

wollt mal fragen, ob jemand hier mal ein einfaches Alarmsystem für TwinCat3 Visualisierungen gefunden hat.

Ich möchte einfach nur verschiedene Meldungstexte anlegen können. Wenn ein "Bit" gesetzt wird soll diese Meldung mit Timestamp in eine Liste eingetragen werden, die ich natürlich auch in der Visu Darstellen möchte.

Die Beckhoff Lösung mit TCEventTable und dem FB_AdsEventReader scheint mir unnötig kompliziert und sowieso für TC2 ausgelegt zu sein, zumal ich die Bausteine bzw. Bibliotheken dafür garnicht finden kann.
Da ich eine Targetvisualisierung nutzen möchte, kann ich auch keine ActiveX Elemente hinzufügen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen schönen Ansatz für mich. 

Danke für die Hilfe die man hier immer wieder erfährt!


----------



## Chräshe (29 März 2016)

Hallo drng,

hab nichts fertiges für TwinCAT 3, aber für TC2. Was dort lief, läuft angepasst auch bestimmt unter TC3.

Beispiel: Füllstand mit Alarmliste
Beispiel: IPC   (einfache Variante)

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## drng (30 März 2016)

Danke für die beiden Beispiele erst einmal. 
Die einfache Variante ist ja auch leicht verständlich und so etwas zu schreiben wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit.

Was ich allerdings trotzdem vermisse ist ein visualisierungsbasiertes Alarmsystem wie man es bspw. von Big$ in WinCC / WinCC Flexible kennt.
"Ein Bit löst aus -> Die Visu merkts und loggt den Alarm."
Hatte definitiv erwartet, dass TC3 sowas in der Target Visu hergibt und ich mir das logging nicht selbst Zeitintensiv schreiben muss.

Gruß,
drng


----------



## Hack (30 März 2016)

Hallo,

laut meiner Info, ist der Event-Table ist in der aktuellen Version noch nicht enthalten. Darum findest du auch die Bausteine nicht.
Ich würde das nächste Build abwarten, dann hast du die fertige Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## drng (30 März 2016)

Genau das wollte ich gerade in den Thread einbringen, da ich soeben Antwort vom Support erhalten habe. In der neuen Build 4020 ist die Event-Table dann enthalten. Die Dokumentation dazu ist allerdings schon zugänglich.
Wann genau die kommt ist allerdings noch nicht bekannt. Soll aber laut Support schon in der Abschließenden Entwicklungsphase sein. Ein Vertriebsmitarbeiter von Beckhoff sagte mir vor kurzem das die neue Version innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Wochen kommen müsste.


----------



## MrLeeh (5 Juli 2016)

Im Build 4020 ist das Event Table definitiv integriert. Man kann Events  per Funktionsbaustein-Aufruf auslösen und bekommt diese dann im Event  Table angezeigt. 

Leider ist die Dokumentation auf  http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/tc3_plc_intro/1523274251.html  nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Die Bibliothek für den Baustein  FB_AdsReadEvents, welchen du zum Auslesen der Events zyklisch aufrufen  musst, ist nicht wie angegeben TcEventReader, sondern Tc2_Utilities.  Auch ist nicht erklärt, wie man Events erzeugt. Das geht mit dem  Baustein FB_SimpleAdsLogEvent. 

Ich habe mich an den Support gewandt und  die haben mir ein Beispielprojekt geschickt. Dort wird die prinzipielle Funktionsweise deutlich. Leider ist dort nicht  erklärt, wie man Meldungstexte festlegen kann. Derzeit bekomme ich immer die Meldung: 
	
	



```
Event(1), source(1) not found!
```
 Das ist aber nicht sehr hilfreich. Anfrage  beim Support läuft. Hat vielleicht noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Even Table gesammelt und hat einen Tipp, wie ich Meldungstexte vergeben kann.

Freundliche Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Juli 2016)

Danke für die Info. Hatte mich auch schon gewundert wo die in der Hilfe angegebene Lib zu finden sein sollte.


----------



## MrLeeh (7 Juli 2016)

Gern...

Ich hake jetzt nochmal direkt nach. Weiß jemand, wie ich Meldungstexte in TwinCAT3 festlegen kann?


----------



## MrLeeh (8 Juli 2016)

Ok, ich habe nochmal beim Support nachgefragt. Für das Alarm/Meldesystem in TwinCAT3 gilt weitgehend die Doku für TwinCAT2. Unter TwinCAT Alarme und Events wird man da fündig. Auch unter TwinCAT3 gibt es den Event Configurator, mit dem man die Meldungstexte erstellen und verwalten kann. Den Event Configurator findet man unter c:\TwinCAT3\3.1\Components\TcEventLogger\EventConfigurator\TcEventConfigurator.exe. Die Doku gibt es hier. Funktioniert auch mit Target Visualisierung. Ich habe es gestern auf einem CP2607 mit Windows CE getestet.


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Juli 2016)

Nochmal ein Danke, das du deine Erkenntnisse hier teilst. Mir steht auch ein Projekt kurz bevor in dem ich zum ersten mal TC3 und die TC3 Target Visu verwenden will (ist ein relativ überschaubares Projekt zum "warm werden" mit TC3).
Die Infos zum Alarm und Meldesystem kommen mir da gerade richtig. Das spart mir den Anruf beim Support. 

Auf der letzten IPC&Drives hat man mir mitgeteilt das man bei Beckhoff gerade massiv dabei ist die Dokumentationsabteilung aufzustocken. Ich hoffe die kommen da vorran. Denn alle Neuerungen (viele sehr sehr gute mit dabei) sind schwer zu nutzen wenn die Beipackzettel dazu unvollständig oder vereinzelt falsch sind.


----------



## KALI_L (27 Februar 2017)

Danke für die Info.


OK habs jetzt gerafft wies funktioniert...

https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....ventformatter/TcXmlFormatter/Overview.htm&id=


1. C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Components\TcEventLogger\EventConfigurator  EventConfigurator öffnen
2. Über Wizzard Meldungen erzeugen und auch aktivieren (wie in Anleitung)
3. ActivX-Element in Visu einfügen
4. Element TcEventViewer auswählen
5. Meldungen in Programm aufrufen über BSP code Anleitung
6. Alle Meldungen zu ordnen
7. Testen


mfg


----------



## HolgerM (18 April 2017)

Wie funktioniert das für die Target Visualisierung? Ich möchte gerne die Meldungen auf meine CX9050 mit Twincat 3 laden. Die ecpx Datei habe ich erstellt. Wie bekomme ich diese auf das Target?


----------



## Aikapan (11 Juli 2018)

Schön ist das Ganze leider trotzdem noch nicht. Gibt es zum Thema Alarme und Events bei Beckhoff TwinCAT 3 bereits neue(re) Erkenntnisse? 
Über XML ist es genauso unhandlich wir über die ADS-Eventlogs...
Wenn ich in der SPS direkt die Eventlogs auslesen könnte, würde ich ja einfach FB_SimpleAdsLogEvent nutzen. Kennt da jemand eine Möglichkeit?

Die Eventtable ist leider fixiert auf eine ganz bestimmte Größe und sieht einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß aus.


----------

